# Police Chase ends in Holyoke



## godfather (Apr 14, 2006)

*Police chase driver in stolen dump truck
*HOLYOKE (abc40) -- Overnight, a suspect in a stolen dump truck led police on a chase from the Connecticut boarder to Holyoke. Luis Torres, 32, of 12 Hancock Street in Springfield was arrested by State Police. Torres allegedly stole a dump truck from Spazzarini Construction in Enfield and led police on a pursuit along 391, 91 and back roads. He was ultimately apprehended on Northampton Street in Holyoke around 3:30am when officials managed to pop the truck's tires.

During the chase, the back of the dump truck caught fire. Holyoke Firefighters were on scene to extinguish the flames.

Torres has been charged with negligent operation of a motor vehicle, failure to stop for police, receiving a stolen motor vehicle, resisting arrest, and operating a motor vehicle with a suspended license.

Enfield Police tell abc40 that Torres is also being investigated for breaking and entering. 
(Last updated on 05/29/06)


----------



## Vader (May 12, 2006)

He actually took the pursuit up to Northampton, then back to Holyoke. Pursuit lasted about 35 minutes. He was B+E'ing schools in Enfield...stealing money / soda / candy from the vending machines. Complete moron. 

Trooper out of SP Springfield was on him the whole way. Hit the truck with sticks a couple of times. Great job by everyone involved.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Sep 1, 2005)

Vader said:


> Trooper out of SP Springfield was on him the whole way.


He sure was. Nice one Jim! :rock:


----------



## FIVE-OH (Mar 26, 2006)

Way to stick with him guys...Job well done!


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

The poor guy was just trying to maintain a balanced diet!


----------



## MAScrew10 (May 16, 2006)

I wonder what his INS status is. I bet Howie will bring it up on the show today. Is he a temporary quest worker?:sq:


----------



## Vader (May 12, 2006)

MAScrew10 said:


> I wonder what his INS status is. I bet Howie will bring it up on the show today. Is he a temporary quest worker?:sq:


Nope...one of our finest residents here in the People Republic of MA. Has a driver's license and everything.


----------

